# Problem with Simple EX Squonk



## CyberJoe (5/8/19)

Hi folks

Help me here please, the Simple EX Squonk. 

When I press the fire button the screen flashes, I have seen this on other units where the coil is broken etc. 

If I remove the RDA and put it onto another mod it fires just fine, reading it in a meter reads 0.92ohm. If I put my Savour onto the EX to test it fires fine. 

Putting the RDA back on the EX and screwing it almost down to the bottom it fires, if you let go of the button and try again the screen just flashes. 

It is obviously a connectivity issue somewhere but I cannot figure out where, any ideas?


----------



## Grand Guru (5/8/19)

Did you try to adjust the 510 pin on the RDA by unscrewing it a bit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CyberJoe (5/8/19)

Not yet, I have no spare coils nor wire, so did not want to take the coil out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (5/8/19)

CyberJoe said:


> Not yet, I have no spare coils nor wire, so did not want to take the coil out.



take out the cotton and soak the atty in boiled water. better if you remove the coil and reinstall it after. there might be something foreign stuck in there somewhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

